# WINROTOR

## RN3DEK

!
-        .
http://www.winrotor.com/
http://www.ukw-berichte.de/ukw-docs/...interface.html
,   YAESU-G5500,    .
 . 129 .
, -    Orbitronom  HamRadioDelux.
   NOVA
http://www.nlsa.com/nfw.html

.

----------

